# Radio code?



## ASaling (May 18, 2012)

have a 1999 VW Beetle need a radio code radio serial # is VWZ927X5041559 and car vin# is 3VWBA21C6XM471707 they want me to drive almost 70 miles to my nearest VW dealership to get one and i cant do that can somebody please help me get a code somehow thanks, Adam


----------



## ekibobrut1 (Dec 10, 2001)

*radio code*

lift the cover over the spare tire
there should be a sticker (somewhere near the tire) which has the radio code on it


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

ASaling said:


> have a 1999 VW Beetle need a radio code radio serial # is VWZ927X5041559 and car vin# is 3VWBA21C6XM471707 they want me to drive almost 70 miles to my nearest VW dealership to get one and i cant do that can somebody please help me get a code somehow thanks, Adam


1860 is the radio code, it vwz9z not vwz92


----------



## M00ner (Jun 20, 2012)

*Jetta Radio*



vdubtech398 said:


> 1860 is the radio code, it vwz9z not vwz92


 I have a 2002Jetta TDI and my radio died. I bought a replacement, but I need a code. Can you please help, if possible? 

Car Vin # 
3VWSP29M145229 
Replacement Radio 
VWZ9Z7A0D10447 

Thank You in Advance


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

M00ner said:


> I have a 2002Jetta TDI and my radio died. I bought a replacement, but I need a code. Can you please help, if possible?
> 
> Car Vin #
> 3VWSP29M145229
> ...


 I believe you ment vwz9z7ad010447 is so its 1863


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffroy (Jun 24, 2012)

*need help too please*

i have a 2000 beetle and my raidio broke so i got one at a swap meet and didnt know i needed code, my stereo numbers vwz4z7a1034950 and car vin is 3vwca21c9ym410381 help would be gratly appreciated and vw dealer is far from me and im broke


----------



## Mercboyz (Mar 15, 2006)

*Need radio code*

i'm in the same predicament. swapped out my 2000 radio for a 2003 but no radio code. the 2003 beetle car vin is 3VWRG3AG6AM015582 and the radio vin is VWZ4Z7K4145405. 

Any helpers out there?


----------



## km6n (Jul 9, 2019)

*i need radio code*

Hello, i have a 2011 Jetta Clasico, i replaced the car battery and the radio die!!, Then i need the radio code... serial is# VWZ9Z7A4089207 also i have the car bin... can somebody please help me get a code somehow thanks


----------



## hasanznni (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello 
I need help code
VWZ9Z7Y5169469
Thanks


----------

